# Do I need a new grinder?



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Want yes, but need?

I've got an mc2 that is serving me well but I never seem to hit the gloppy tiger striped loveliness that you see on you tube. I guess I still have much to learn but I wonder what a better (read mazzer sj) would bring to the party?

Thoughts welcomed


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

What espresso machine are you using with the MC2?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

How old are the burrs?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Give us an example of a video you're trying to emulate


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Very often those videos which demonstrate sought-after 'gloopy tiger-stripes' are using dark roasted beans (freshly roasted) , these always give me glorious tiger-stripped pours......regardless of grinder, distribution & tamping...they are easy to extract - they dont usually taste very good though!

With other moderately-roasted beans more attention needs to be payed to distribution technique and tamping. With the Royal the pour is only as good as my technique. If im sloppy then the shot also is.....

Are there better grinders than the MC2? Yep! Many member on here with MC2s & that sort of level grinder are producing glorous delicous shots.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Burrs will be around a year old and probably still under 10kg of coffee through them.

Machine is a Gaggia TS.

Beans - Right now I'm using 4 week old HasBean stuff so I'm happy they should still be ok.

I think maybe I need to get a 1kg bag and keep tweeking until I get to that sweet spot. Playing on a Mazzer SJ at a London School of Coffee day just felt so easy to get right vs my MC2.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Once you get struck down with the upgraditis bug there is only one cure...

...£££'s


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Southpaw - 4 weeks is probably a bit past it in terms of getting the best out of the beans. Normally the sweet spot tends to be the 7-14 day period.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Maybe - I have to order a bit at a time to make the delivery charge worth it and can't drink the stuff fast enough.

I'll keep practicing and also keep an eye out for something sparkly.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Once the seed was sown I wasn't going to last long...

The kitchen is now sporting a la Cimbali Max, that is easily the spacial equal to the gaggia ts


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

chimpsinties said:


> Once you get struck down with the upgraditis bug there is only one cure...
> 
> ...£££'s


Aint that the truth!


----------

